# Thinking Red : New Intro



## brcannon (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,
 I was told to make an intelligence type intro here but I don't have a lot of experience, just enough to know that I would like more. The little that I have is doing surveillance and reconnaisance of target sites in Iraq and a little private investigator work down in New Orleans. I'm just here to listen and learn. Thanks for having me in the group.


----------



## Swill (May 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard. We're all here to learn too. When you stop learning, it's time to move on.


----------



## SoloKing (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello all,
I thought it approprate to make a new guy intro here as well. As you know MARSOC is the new little brother in the community and as such, programs that are old hat to you all are brand new to us. My primary job is still a shooter, but I just graduated a NSW program that has given me a intel skill set. So, as most new guys are, I'm over excited and don't have a clue what the fuck I'm doing, but I'm here to learn. Thanks for letting me in the door.


----------



## car (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Swill (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome. And dont worry, we dont know what we're doing either. One of our dirty little secrets.  ;)


----------



## crapgame (Nov 12, 2009)

Ha!!  My bad eyes had me reading SiloKing.  Wouldn't that be a great handle for an intelgeek.

All the same, a big Red-Thread Welcome to brcannon and SoloKing
First thing to learn about intel:
Deny everything
Point fingers
Make counter-accusations
And if you're in a technical field, just take the discussion into the weeds.
It works for economic analysts all the time.
We've been hiding our uselessness for ages.
(Though it has occurred to me that there must be reasons nobody takes us seriously for starters)


----------

